# best internet and/or phone providers?



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

hi guys i am wondering about your preferences in terms of spanish companies for internet services, and phone (home/mobile/simcard) services 

any difference you know of in terms of reliability, quality, value, customer service, etc? 

thank you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

small frog said:


> hi guys i am wondering about your preferences in terms of spanish companies for internet services, and phone (home/mobile/simcard) services
> 
> any difference you know of in terms of reliability, quality, value, customer service, etc?
> 
> thank you


Having tried a few - they are all pretty much crap.


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> Having tried a few - they are all pretty much crap.


oh, hahaha


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

I believe Movistar have the monopoly in most areas, or so I was told by my estate agent? I approached them for broadband only and was told had to have tv and mobiles, they wouldn’t entertain broadband alone, so I am in the same position! Our apartment is in san Louis Sabinillas, any help in securing just broadband in this area would be greatly appreciated. Incidentally the guy at the Movistar office confirmed there was fibre at the property, do they own the rights to it or can any provider connect us?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If there are any smaller local companies operating in the area, they may have better/more flexible broadband only deals, although maybe not with the very high speeds Movistar now offer.

We have broadband only via a local company which started off offering cable tv and then expanded into internet and phone services, and pay €18 per month (IVA inc) for 30mbps, which is more than adequate for what we need.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

That’s a good starting point then, maybe they operate this far down? Could you give me the details of this company please. Movistar wanted 60 euros per month! Rather use my phones hotspot than sign up to this. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

High flyer said:


> That’s a good starting point then, maybe they operate this far down? Could you give me the details of this company please. Movistar wanted 60 euros per month! Rather use my phones hotspot than sign up to this. Thanks for the reply.


Well I can, but I'm sorry to say they really are very local and only operate within about a 5km radius of Vélez-Málaga where I live. There is another company called Velevisa in our town which offers a similar deal for €19 per month. I only mention them in case there are similar small providers in your area, probably a google search would bring them up.

https://electrovideotv.com/


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Well I can, but I'm sorry to say they really are very local and only operate within about a 5km radius of Vélez-Málaga where I live. There is another company called Velevisa in our town which offers a similar deal for €19 per month. I only mention them in case there are similar small providers in your area, probably a google search would bring them up.
> 
> https://electrovideotv.com/


Thanks for all your help, will do some research now.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Masmovil (found all over Spain) have a fiber/landline package for 33€. And for 40€ they include a sim card with 3Gb of data and unlimited calls.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

kalohi said:


> Masmovil (found all over Spain) have a fiber/landline package for 33€. And for 40€ they include a sim card with 3Gb of data and unlimited calls.


Thank you. Still unsure as to the validity of Movistar statement that they own the fibre at my apartment and only they would be able to connect me?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

High flyer said:


> Thank you. Still unsure as to the validity of Movistar statement that they own the fibre at my apartment and only they would be able to connect me?


Where I live it was Movistar that first installed fiber. Yet we contracted service with Orange, using Movistar's fiber. This is called 'fibra indirecta'. The major ISP's all have agreements with at least one of the big names to use their infrastructure, usually at a slight cost to the consumer and with some speed limitations. 

Of course Movistar is going to tell you that you have to sign up with them. It's not like they're going to advertise that you can go with another company. What you need to do is contact any company you're interested in and see if they have coverage in your area - which very well could be fibra indirecta.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

kalohi said:


> Where I live it was Movistar that first installed fiber. Yet we contracted service with Orange, using Movistar's fiber. This is called 'fibra indirecta'. The major ISP's all have agreements with at least one of the big names to use their infrastructure, usually at a slight cost to the consumer and with some speed limitations.
> 
> Of course Movistar is going to tell you that you have to sign up with them. It's not like they're going to advertise that you can go with another company. What you need to do is contact any company you're interested in and see if they have coverage in your area - which very well could be fibra indirecta.


Thank you for your very helpful reply, I think I am now armed and ready to go. Will check this out.


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

thanks guys very helpful answers indeed!!

:frog:


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

I've used Masmovil since February 2017. I started with 10 mbps ADSL at 30 euros per month and in May this year they offered a free upgrade including installation and new router to 50 mbps fibre synchronous for 33 euros per month. This includes landline and most calls are free. Calling the UK is also really cheap. In May this year, without asking me they then registered me for a 6 euro per month discount for 3 or 4 months. They have a local office near me in El Campello and the staff have been really helpful. I don't have a Spanish mobile but they have some competitive fibre/mobile offers also.


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Not sure if this is any good to you but I have been waiting for the details on this to come out and now they are. Lobster Mobile, aimed at UK Expats - looks a bit more like we are used to getting in the UK and we will certainly be giving it some serious consideration when we come out to Spain.
https://www.lobster.es/#our_plans


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

DawnColin said:


> Not sure if this is any good to you but I have been waiting for the details on this to come out and now they are. Lobster Mobile, aimed at UK Expats - looks a bit more like we are used to getting in the UK and we will certainly be giving it some serious consideration when we come out to Spain.
> https://www.lobster.es/#our_plans


Thanks Dawn, will check it out. Only really wanted broadband the TV and mobiles Movistar wanted to flog us would never be used.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

High flyer said:


> Thanks Dawn, will check it out. Only really wanted broadband the TV and mobiles Movistar wanted to flog us would never be used.


Only mobiles, they don’t offer broadband but thanks anyhow


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I have only ever used Jazztel. 

Pros: they have given me free upgrades. I think I started with 2gbs of data for my cell, and they upped it to 5GB without asking but without any additional charge. They also increased my internet speed from 50gb to 100gb without asking but without any additional charge. 

They respond quickly to twitter messages though you can't make changes to your account via twitter.

I have had no outages in about 2-3 years.

Cons: Jazztel stores seem to be set up to aquire customers and then shut down. Any changes you want to make need to be done over the phone. 

I don't blame Jazztel for this, and I doubt other providers are very different but... I have never spoken to anyone there that can speak any English. I find talking about all this tech stuff in Spanish to be pretty difficult, though that is my problem, not theirs.

You can't make any changes on their website either.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

skip o said:


> I have only ever used Jazztel.
> 
> Pros: they have given me free upgrades. I think I started with 2gbs of data for my cell, and they upped it to 5GB without asking but without any additional charge. They also increased my internet speed from 50gb to 100gb without asking but without any additional charge.
> 
> ...


Jazztel were taken over by Orange a couple of years ago and all the Jazztel outlets have been closed now. We switched to fibre recently and had quite a job cancelling the Jazztel contract - ended up sending a registered letter to some HQ, but the address took some finding.

Másmovil seem to be moving in everywhere, lots of special offers.


----------

